# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Microsoft Windows  >  проблемы с сетевой картой

## dgigernaw

Здравствуйте!
Возникла следующая проблема:
Была система под управлением windows server 2008 r2, мать asus p7p55d, в мать встроен сетевой контроллер Realtek RTL8112L. Так как на Win serv 2008 r2 нет драйверов на железо. все дрова ставились для windows 7 ultimate путём редактирования ini-файлов, так вот, всё работало не тужило, и вот потребовалось на эту машину временно накинуть роль шлюза. Воткнули d-link dge-528t нашли драйвер на фтп д-линка http://ftp.dlink.ru/pub/Adapter/DGE-528T/Drivers/ версия драйвера 6 поддерживающая win7, win vista, win serv 2008. поставили это драйвер, сетевуха определилась с горем пополам и светилась как проблемная в диспетчере устройств (с восклицательным знаком) но название сетевой платы было правильным, решили проверить наличие свеженького драйвера в windows update, включили разрешение на обновление через сервер, в итоге сетевая плата стала определяться как неизвестный ethernet-контроллер, никакие манипуляции не заставили её определиться хотя бы как раньше с правильным именем. Отрыли на форуме что чип на этой самой dge-528t стоит реалтековский а именно 8169, отрыли дрова на данный чип с сайта реалтека, поставили - результата не дало, после перезагрузки сетевуха по прежнему была видна как неизвестный ethernet-контроллер, но стала глючить встроенная сетевушка начала искать дрова и т.д. что-то там определять и т.д. Удалили все дрова и д-линковские и реалтековские, выдернули д-линк карту, загрузились, восстановили дрова на встроенную сетевуху, затем поставили д-линковские дрова с указанного выше фтп, выключили комп, воткнули д-линк, загружаемся, и вуаля: обе сетвухи определились нормально: д-линк как д-линк, реалтек как реалтек без всяких проблем, но во время всех этих танцев были отключены кабеля от сетевых карт, собрали серв, воткнули кабели, загружаемся и через 10 секунд видим синий экран, загружаемся в безопасный режим и видим следующую картину в диспетчере устройств в разделе сетевые адаптеры:
Microsoft ISATAP adapter #4
Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller (встроенная)
D-link DGE-528T Gigabit Adapter (дискретная)
WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Минипорт WAN (IP)
Минипорт WAN (IPv6)
Минипорт WAN (L2TP)
Минипорт WAN (PPPoE)
Минипорт WAN (PPTP)
Мини-порт WAN (SSTP)
Минипорт WAN (сетевой монитор)
удалить "левые" сетевые адаптеры не удалось, синий экран продолжал вылетать в простом режиме до тех пор пока все левые сетевые адаптеры не выключили в диспетчере устройств. После выключения всего этого левого, загрузиться удалось, но вот теперь сеть не хочет настраиваться вообще никак, при статичном назначении IP адресов вообще не работает ничего, при диагностике проблем выдаёт проблему в том что адрес назначен статично, при включении атоматического назначения адресов, сеть появляется но как-то странно, в центре управления сетями и общим доступом нет карты сети, есть только надпись "осутствуют сетевые подключения" но реально в инет выходит и локальная сеть работает. В итоге выдернули вторую сетевуху, но все левые адаптеры остались, к тому же теперь сеть определяется как неизвестная, хотя все настройки вернули к прежнему виду, вот и теперь не знаем что и делать толи винду переставлять толи попробовать устранить сей бардак, кто может помогите, люди добрые!  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Numb

> Microsoft ISATAP adapter #4
> .....
> WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
> Минипорт WAN (IP)
> Минипорт WAN (IPv6)
> Минипорт WAN (L2TP)
> Минипорт WAN (PPPoE)
> Минипорт WAN (PPTP)
> Мини-порт WAN (SSTP)
> Минипорт WAN (сетевой монитор)


 Это не "левые" устройства, это программная реализация сетевых протоколов. Соответственно, если что-то из этого списка удалось отключить/удалить, посмотрите, как минимум, вот эту статью:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/299357/ru

Что касается реальных сетевых адаптеров: для встроенной карты попробуйте использовать драйвер под windows vista ( можно попробовать вот эти realtek-овские драйвера (по ссылке раздел "software"), для адаптера d-link , как вы сами написали, есть комплект драйверов под Windows 2008. Единственная рекомендация  - не устанавливайте драйвера через программу-инсталлятор, выполните установку через диспетчер устройств, вручную указав путь к каталогу (для D-link - \Autoinst\WIN2008\*папка с версией вашей ос*)

----------


## dgigernaw

Благодарю, помогло...

----------

